

Ask HN: What are some psychologically interesting interviews or documentaries? - dasmithii

My scope here is wide. I&#x27;ve enjoyed interviews with Jim Morrison, Charles Manson, and other unusual people of various unrelated walks of life. Documentaries on Jackson Polluck, Mark Borchardt, and others have been interesting as well.<p>This link enumerates much of what I&#x27;m looking for - people or cultures which, whether because of delusion or some other cause, are entirely different from my experience: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.listal.com&#x2F;list&#x2F;weird-weirder-weirdest-documentaries<p>Cults are good. Strange artists like Pollock or Morrison are as well. Anyone who has been subjected to bizarre circumstances would probably get my mind churning.<p>Thanks.
======
vezzy-fnord
_First Transmission_ , 1982. Just as mysterious and unsettling today as it was
33 years ago.

